# Single Bevel Broadhead and Heavy Arrows



## Zelph (Dec 2, 2007)

I have read a lot of the research on single bevel broadheads and heavy arrows. I would like to hear from guys that have actually used them for elk and deer. How many grains etc. I shoot a compound bow. How much would I have to change my bow setup?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

If you've been reading up on them you already know the facts. There is NOTHING that will out penetrate them, and *NOTHING* that comes even close to their durability. Trouble is, most guys with their supper whammy hyper-drive bows can't or wont shoot them cuz they're too heavy and wont tune when screwed to a 250 grain knitting needle with two inch vanes. Not many compound guys will have ever shot em. If you're going to shoot them out of a compound you'll need a heavy arrow, ( 550-650 grains finished weight) and some decent fletching on the back end to stabilize it in flight. I'd go with three or four fletch 4-5 inch feathers myself. But if you've gotta shoot vanes go with a three fletch 5 inch vane. Make sure you get some good helical on the fletch too. These arrows wont break any speed records, but they will hit like a truck and keep going out the other side. Plus it wont really matter what you hit as they shatter bone like a jack hammer. Pull enough weight and you can shoot through a moose scapula.

My brother wanted to try them and decided to do his own little test on them. He saved an elk femur in the freezer from a huge cow he'd shot and set it out about fifteen yards away. He shoots a 55# recurve bow with a 650 grain wood arrow. On the third shot he centered the bone and this is what happened. The arrow went through the bone splitting it the long way and had gone all the way through it if not for hitting the target butt behind it. He was sold. Now they're all he shoots.









I like Snuffers myself. I shot through a spike elk with a 600 grain arrow out of a 55# recurve. I double lunged him and hit the off leg at the top of the humerus just below the scapula. This is what I dug out of that elk.


----------



## manysteps (Sep 28, 2009)

O.. M... G...


----------



## longbow (Mar 31, 2009)

I've had the same eperiences as Tex with similar heads, Zwicky Black Diamonds. About 12 years ago I shot a spike elk head-on at the base of the neck. The arrow went all the way through and hung out the inside of his back legbone.
There's some pretty crappy broadheads out there especially expandables.


----------



## 10yearquest (Oct 15, 2009)

I shot my best deer with a 145 grain bear razor. It was a not so good shot but it went all the way through one leg and broke the femer of the off leg in two spots, at 50 yards even..


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Ah yes! the old Fred Bear greenies. Love em!


----------

